
Show HN: Admindojo – hands-on sysadmin training [CTF style] - marvion
https://admindojo.org/instructions/system-packages-usage-1-ub18
======
marvion
Creator here!

I've build admindojo because I'm pretty new to Linux myself and couldn't find
anything like this. After finding overthewire.org, I found the CTF style
pretty motivating and started building admindojo...

It's in a very early stage, but working and any feedback is highly appreciated
- it would be nice to know if this is something others would like too.

Thank you for reading!

------
bradknowles
I would suggest fixing typos and grammatical errors very soon.

Those of us who are OCD enough to do this kind of stuff for fun are also OCD
enough to be unusually annoyed and distracted by basic things like typos and
grammatical errors.

~~~
marvion
Thank you for your feedback! I did run it through Grammarly again and fixed
some typos I missed. Since English is not my first language, I probably should
invest in Grammarly premium to get the grammar right. thanks!

